
Malaria mosquitoes sensitive to horseradish - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/10275.html
======
DrScump
Word-for-word blogspam of

[http://www.lunduniversity.lu.se/article/watch-malaria-
mosqui...](http://www.lunduniversity.lu.se/article/watch-malaria-mosquitos-
sensitive-to-horseradish)

